# Red vaginal area (picture warning)



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Female dogs, I am NOT familiar with there anatomy and whats really "normal". Bella is my first female ever so bare with me. She just finished her heat cycle June 8th and she wore one of those diapers when she was out of her crate. So, that brings me to my question......it almost looks like chaffing or some kind of irritation around her vulva  She isn't an excessive licker and she doesn't seemed bothered by it but is there anything I can put down there to get rid of the redness? I am posting a picture and hope it's not to graphic for some as I know looking at doggy parts isn't very pleasant LOL! If the picture needs to be taken down please feel free as I don't know if it is okay or not to post a pic of a Vajay jay  The picture is making it look worse than it looks in person just an FYI. Thanks guys


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

if you can get some malseb wipes and wipe it down like 3-4 times a day, try to get her to not lick the area as well as that what wold most likly cause the problem


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aireal said:


> if you can get some malseb wipes and wipe it down like 3-4 times a day, try to get her to not lick the area as well as that what wold most likly cause the problem


Thanks  . But what exactly is malseb? And can I find it at the drug store? I guess the only way to prevent her from licking is by putting a cone on her head....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is chaffing put some bag balm on the outside ( make sure it is not on her "slit") and wipe it down first so its clean. Bag balm will help moisturize it and sooth it. Lisa may now better as she has many more female dogs and I haven't had that issue. She may know what it actually is.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Ouchie that doesn't look very comfortable...  hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

More than likely it is urine scalding and irritation from being in heat, wearing the diaper, etc. Using diaper rash cream or even better Gold Bond Powder should dry it in a hurry as long as she doesn't like it. Keeping it dry is the key. Make sure she is urinating normally and doesn't show signs of a UTI.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BullyDoc said:


> More than likely it is urine scalding and irritation from being in heat, wearing the diaper, etc. Using diaper rash cream or even better Gold Bond Powder should dry it in a hurry as long as she doesn't like it. Keeping it dry is the key. Make sure she is urinating normally and doesn't show signs of a UTI.


Thanks everybody. Gold bond powder and diaper rash cream is safe? What kind? Desitin? I don't know how I would keep her from licking it off. It can't be good for her. And no, there is no sign of UTI.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Diaper rash cream should take care of it, it just looks chaffed


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Diaper rash cream should take care of it, it just looks chaffed


Lisa, is desitin fine? And should I put a cone around her neck so she can't get at it? I'm assuming it's gentle because it goes on babies bums (my daughter never had a rash as a baby) but if Bella licks it, it can't be good for her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes e-collar and destine is fine.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww poor Bella! Hope you get it back to normal soon, although I am sure she could care less, lol.


----------

